# Roccat Kone+ vs. Steelseries Sensei



## HCT (8. März 2012)

Moinsen,

als professioneller Mousevernichter habe ich es fertig gebracht, die nächste Mouse zu schrotten. Mal wieder der Mikroschalter der linken Taste. Goodbye, Razer Imperator!

Eigentlich hatte ich zuerst die Razer Imperator Refresh im Auge, aber ich möchte auch mal wieder was neues ausprobieren, obwohl ich eigentlich hochzufrieden mit der Imperator bin. Die G9x hatte ich zuerst ins Auge gefasst, aber die ist mir einfach zu klein. Nach ein bißchen Reviews lesen bleiben zwei Kandidaten übrig: Steelseries Sensei und Roccat Kone+. Ich spiele übrigens fast ausschliesslich Shooter, deshalb sind mir die Zusatztasten und Makros relativ egal, ich brauche Präzision und ein gutes Ansprechverhalten.

Über Roccat liest man recht häufig, dass die Verarbeitungsqualität zu wünschen übrig lässt, andere Leute sind wiederum rundum zufrieden. Über Steelseries findet man hingegen wesentlich weniger Testimonials, deswegen bin ich auf eure Erfahrungen gespannt!

Welche Maus zieht ihr vor - und warum?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. März 2012)

Fast jede Maus in dem Preisbereich würde dir hier eher als die Kone+ empfohlen werden. Sie fällt einfach zu häufig aus. Ständig hört man links und rechts: Mausrad defekt, Doppelklickproblem, Treiber geht nicht usw. usf.
So unendlich viel mehr Besitzer als bei anderen Mäusen wird es bei der Kone wohl nicht geben, dass die Ausfallrate gerechtfertigt wäre. Mir würde die vom Design und der Form her auch gefallen, aber - No Way!

Ich würde der Kone immer die Sensei vorziehen. Scheint ein gutes Teil zu sein. Eventuell noch eher das Vorgängermodell Xai, da sie quasi ausgereift und günstiger ist, und eigentlich alles zum Gamen mitbringt was man braucht. Zuverlässiger ist/ sind die beiden auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Westcoast (9. März 2012)

also qualität und verarbeitung ist steelerseries vor Roccat. die sensei hat einen guten sensor, viele einstellmöglichkeiten.
die XAI hat bei manchen boards den bootbug verursacht, nicht bei allen. sensei läuft ziemlich gut. 
auf der cebit wurde noch die steeleries sensei RAW vorgestellt, hat eine andere oberfläche, nicht so glatt wie bei der sensei. 

wenn du noch auf andere hersteller schaust wie Zowie, ist die Zowie Am GS eine super mouse.
allerdings ist die mouse bischen klein, also nicht für große hände geeignet. 

mit steelseries oder zowie wirst du länger glücklich, die sollten nicht so schnell kaputt gehen.


----------



## Pimp-OINK (9. März 2012)

Hatte 4 Kone und jetzt grad heute die Kone[+] Nummer 3 !


Trotzdem ist es für mich die beste Maus vom Feeling und natürlich auch vom Licht....hust.


Falls man die Kone+ bei M M arkt kaufen kann wird sie bei möglichem Defekt anstandslos sofort getauscht! Zumindest bei mir.....


Roccat.....find ich gut!


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (9. März 2012)

Wenn du bei Razer bleiben willst, wäre die DeathAdder noch einen Blick wert - sehr einfach, aber guter Sensor, schöne Tasten und die neuen sollen sogar ein gut gerastertes Mausrad haben. Von der Form sind ihr die Kone und die Zowie Recht ähnlich.


----------



## gh0st76 (9. März 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> also qualität und verarbeitung ist steelerseries vor Roccat. die sensei hat einen guten sensor, viele einstellmöglichkeiten.
> die XAI hat bei manchen boards den bootbug verursacht, nicht bei allen. sensei läuft ziemlich gut.
> auf der cebit wurde noch die steeleries sensei RAW vorgestellt, hat eine andere oberfläche, nicht so glatt wie bei der sensei.


 

Sensor ist der gleiche bei Sensei und Kone+. Aber die Qualität ist bei der Sensei höher. Die RAW hat übrigens nicht viel mit der eigentlichen Sensei zu tun. Ist eine abgespeckte Variante. Ansonsten kann man die Zowie AM nur empfehlen. Die DeathAdder ist auch eine klasse Maus. Technisch relativ einfach aber dafür ist der Sensor einfach klasse. 

@Pimp

Das die Maus so oft verreckt gibt dir nicht zu denken? Da würde ich mein Geld lieber in was hochwertiges Stecken als in so einen leuchtenden Klotz Elektoschrott.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. März 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> @Pimp
> Das die Maus so oft verreckt gibt dir nicht zu denken? Da würde ich mein Geld lieber in was hochwertiges Stecken als in so einen leuchtenden Klotz Elektoschrott.


 Yep, erst Einstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vornehmen, dann die Show 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genießen.


----------



## gh0st76 (9. März 2012)

Ja. So in etwa sieht das dann aus.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. März 2012)

Ich bin auch von der Kone+ überzeugt. Meine hatte noch nie ein Problem ( anscheinend bin ich einer der Wenigen hier  ) ist sehr Präzise und wie ich finde, liegt sie sehr gut in der Hand.
Bis jetzt hat sie 306 Std BFBC2 ; 172 Std BF3 und noch ca. 150 Std WiC runter => 628 Std , Surfen und andere Games nicht mitgezählt.
Wenn du sie irgenwo kaufst, wo du sie schnell umtauschen kannst, falls deine kaputt geht, kann ich dir die kone+ nur empfehlen


----------



## Pimp-OINK (9. März 2012)

Hm...


Also andersrum gedacht....


Die Kone geht, wen man Pech hat wirklich viel kaputt (bei Hardcorezockern) ABER ich nehm sie immer wieder....!


Das sollte ja auch n Grund haben.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. März 2012)

Pimp-OINK schrieb:


> Die Kone geht, wen man Pech hat wirklich viel kaputt (bei Hardcorezockern) ABER ich nehm sie immer wieder....! Das sollte ja auch n Grund haben.


 Der Grund ist: Die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## gh0st76 (9. März 2012)

Pimp-OINK schrieb:


> Hm...
> 
> 
> Also andersrum gedacht....
> ...


 

Ich bin selber Hardcorezocker (ESL). Aber die einzige Maus die mir verreckt ist war die Kone. Danach war die weg vom Fenster. Einen guten Grund gibts dafür nicht. Den Sensor haben jede Menge andere Mäuse auch. Die "Features" die das Ding hat sind meistens sinnfrei. Wie brennmeister schon geschrieben hat. Verblendung. Oder die ganzen Roccat Fanboys mögen es wenn der Support denen gekonnt in den Allerwertesten kriecht.


----------



## OctoCore (9. März 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Oder die ganzen Roccat Fanboys mögen es wenn der Support denen gekonnt in den Allerwertesten kriecht.


 
Bestimmt.

Aber vorher nicht die




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vergessen.


----------



## Pimp-OINK (10. März 2012)

Schon toll wie man hier doof angemacht wird von offensichtlichen Foren Trollen, die andern vorwerfen was sie selbst sind.

Ihr seid ja Helden......Helden des Forums das euch allein gehört, wo nur eure Meinung die richtige ist! 


Da kriegt ihr n .... Pffffffffffffffffftttt... 


Und mehr werd i nicht mehr hier schreiben....ihr seids nicht wert.


----------



## HCT (11. März 2012)

Danke für euer Feedback! Ich habe gestern festgestellt, dass mein Bruder selber eine Kone bei sich daheim hat, der ist auch nur mäßig begeistert. Dann wird es wohl die Sensei.


----------



## Lude (11. März 2012)

moin


jo mach das. mit der sensai machst du nichts verkehrt!! bei meiner xai (bis zur sensai die beste maus die ich jemals hatte) hatte sich leider das mausrad verabschiedet (so ganz unschuldig war ich da auch nicht dran ) und das 2 monate nach garantie ende. naja aber kulanz sei dank habe ich dann mangels verfügbarkeit der xai die sensai bekommen. und was soll ich sagen einfach nur ein traum wenn man mäuse mag die "nicht" ergonomisch sind. ist übrigens nicht so glatt wie sie aussieht und die discobeleuchtung kann man zum glück abstellen 

alles in allem eine sehr sehr gute maus. hat zwar auch viel blödsinn und schnickschnack an bord aber hey lieber haben und nicht brauchen als brauchen und nicht haben 



mfg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. März 2012)

Pimp-OINK schrieb:


> Schon toll wie man hier doof angemacht wird von offensichtlichen Foren Trollen, die andern vorwerfen was sie selbst sind.
> Ihr seid ja Helden......Helden des Forums das euch allein gehört, wo nur eure Meinung die richtige ist!
> Da kriegt ihr n .... Pffffffffffffffffftttt...
> Und mehr werd i nicht mehr hier schreiben....ihr seids nicht wert.


 Bye-Bye.


----------



## OctoCore (12. März 2012)

Lude schrieb:


> wenn man mäuse mag die "nicht" ergonomisch sind. ist übrigens nicht so glatt wie sie aussieht und die discobeleuchtung kann man zum glück abstellen


 
Für mich ist die schon recht ergonomisch - und die Beleuchtung - och jo, Mausrad und Logo. Blendet nicht - und ... ach Mist - ich war nur einmal in diesem Einstellungsprogramm - ich glaube, die Leuchtstärke war auch regelbar.
Discokugel wäre etwas übertrieben.
So weiß ich im Dunklen wenigstens, wo meine Hand ist.
Das wusste ich früher nicht immer.


----------



## dgcss (12. März 2012)

Wer auf nicht ergonomische Mäuse steht hat bei dieser genügend ecken und kanten, und diese macht auch in k.a wieviel hundert Farben Blinki-Blinki.
GIGABYTE - Peripheriegeräte - Mäuse - Gaming - M8600
Schöne ist halt 2 Akkus im Lieferumfang , Als Kabellos oder mit Kabel nutzbar . super Präzise. Habse mir damals Testweise gekauft (norm. ist für mich gigabyte einfach für MoBo und Grakas da). Aber da haben se auf jeden fall ne schöne maus hergestellt. 

Schöne ist das man mehrere Profile hat und bei allen Profilen JEDE taste mit Makros (einzel Befehle und Befehlsfolgen sowie Tasten/Bewegungs/Tastaturfolgen) belegen kann.

Maus ist dennoch nichts für kleine Hände (Mega Lang) aber auch nach std Zocken absolut angenehm trotz dem Kantigen Design.

2 Nachteile hat se dennoch 
-Mann muss sich merken welches Profil (Durch Farbiges Blinken simuliert) / welche Fare für welches Spiel war
-Ziemlich Teuer (Was für wirkliche Gamer eig. kein Kriterium ist)



> So weiß ich im Dunklen wenigstens, wo meine Hand ist.


Ja nur das dumme ist das deine Freundin/'Frau etc im Hintergrund es dann auch weiss *g


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. März 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> So weiß ich im Dunklen wenigstens, wo meine Hand ist. Das wusste ich früher nicht immer.


 
Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob arm dran oder Arm ab...  Oftmals kommt der Verdacht auf, Roccat-Nager-Eigner sind arm dran. Bei den aufgerufenen Preisen für die Hardware (Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis) ist bildlich gesprochen nicht nur der gereichte Finger, sondern der ganze Arm ab.


----------



## gh0st76 (12. März 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob arm dran oder Arm ab...  Oftmals kommt der Verdacht auf, Roccat-Nager-Eigner sind arm dran. Bei den aufgerufenen Preisen für die Hardware (Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis) ist bildlich gesprochen nicht nur der gereichte Finger, sondern der ganze Arm ab.


 

Ja. Roccat halt. Aber wenn man sich mal die Werbung von denen ansieht, dann wird mit der Hardware jeder Noob zum Ultrapro.  Das ist doch schon Grund genug für die Preise.


----------



## OctoCore (12. März 2012)

dgcss schrieb:


> 2 Nachteile hat se dennoch
> -Mann muss sich merken welches Profil (Durch Farbiges Blinken simuliert) / welche Fare für welches Spiel war
> -Ziemlich Teuer (Was für wirkliche Gamer eig. kein Kriterium ist)



Also das mit dem Profil könnte man  doch heutzutage simpel lösen.
Welche Maus war das nochmal, die sprechen konnte? 

_'alloooo, Cheriiiieee - iesch bin dein World of Wetcraft-Profil ..._



> Ja nur das dumme ist das deine Freundin/'Frau etc im Hintergrund es dann auch weiss *g



Das muss sie nicht immer wissen - manchmal kann sie es auch fühlen.


----------



## flátliner72 (9. August 2012)

Servus zusammen.

vielleicht schon etwas spät, aber ich habe heute meine razer imperator repariert. es liegt nicht an den mikroschaltern, sondern an den tasten, die sich mit der zeit abwetzen. meine maus war sehr lästig, weil manchmal hat der tastendruck geklappt , manchmal ned.....
die maus zerlegen, es befindet sich eine schraube unter dam großen hinteren gleiter,danach mit einem zahnstocher einen 2-komponenten-kleber, zb. stabilit express auf die tasten von innen auftragen (nur eine ganz dünne schicht von einem kleber, der schön hart wird...)
aushärten lassen und anschließend die tasten mit einer feinen nadelfeile, könnte warsch. auch eine nagelfeile sein, schön gerade feilen.
ich habe die maus ettliche male wieder zerlegt und nachgefeilt, da es relativ genau sein muß, sonst drücken die tasten schon ganz ohne mausdruck die mikroschalter....

jetzt klappt meine razer imperator wieder einwandfrei . wie lange es halten wird kann ich allerding ned sagen. ich denke es ist aber einen versuch wert.

vielleicht konnt ich ein bisschen helfen...

viel erfolg


----------

